# Eureka



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Season 2 of Eureka starts Tuesday July 10, 9:00pm EST on Sci-Fi Channel


----------



## kizzy_dude (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm kinda bummed out because when I set my TiVo to record eureka today I get home from work and it recorded some "CSPAN" show... about the friggen war or something....


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

kizzy_dude said:


> I'm kinda bummed out because when I set my TiVo to record eureka today I get home from work and it recorded some "CSPAN" show... about the friggen war or something....


 Your only 2 Years too late.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

kizzy_dude said:


> I'm kinda bummed out because when I set my TiVo to record eureka today I get home from work and it recorded some "CSPAN" show... about the friggen war or something....


 Now that you brought it up, I see Season 3 continued with a new episode of Eureka "Welcome Back, Carter" on the renamed SYFY channel. It was scheduled for last Friday 7/10/2009 not sure if my TiVo recorded it yet.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

When I used to have a cable box, occassionally, it would not change to the right channel. I think Eureka is on mulitiple times this week.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Including 8 EDT this coming Tuesday & Friday.


----------



## WBragg (Jun 30, 2007)

I had a Eureka season pass from last year and I'm wondering of the channel name change will affect it. I haven't looked yet to see if I got it Friday.

Probably super critical that they changed their name and all ... I can see how it would have a huge positive effect by going with some pop-hip-slang in the name.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

My season pass picked it up. The network name change didn't matter. Other than how ridiculous it looks. syfy? Really? It sounds like a venereal disease. 

It was an OK episode.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> My season pass picked it up. The network name change didn't matter. Other than how ridiculous it looks. syfy? Really? It sounds like a venereal disease.


I think SyFy is the perfect name for the network.

It _sounds _like Sci-Fi, but it's not really.


----------



## Celusil (Aug 13, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think SyFy is the perfect name for the network.
> 
> It _sounds _like Sci-Fi, but it's not really.


I agree with Rob - but my SP picked it up with no interference from me which is great.


----------



## chocophile (Dec 27, 2007)

My guess is they can trademark Syfy. Scifi, not so much...


----------

